# Doctor dares Rees-Mogg to report him after no-deal clash



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2019)

Politician called neurologist ‘shameful’ for raising concerns about supply of medicines.

The consultant neurologist who clashed with Jacob Rees-Mogg over contingency plans for a no-deal Brexit has challenged the politician to report him to the General Medical Council.

David Nicholl, who drew up a risk register of epilepsy and neurology drugs for the government’s Operation Yellowhammer plans for no deal, said he was not going to take lessons from a “muppet” who had no medical qualifications.

“If he has got doubts about my probity, I am more than happy to be referred to the GMC,” said Nicholl.

“I am not bothered about Jacob Rees-Mogg. I’m not going to take a single word of health lessons from a muppet like him. What does he know about epilepsy or neuropathic pain?” he added.

https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2019/sep/02/jacob-rees-mogg-doctor-shameful-no-deal-drug-concerns


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 2, 2019)

Rees-Mogg is an excellent orator despite living in the 18th century. Pity he talks c**p!


----------



## Docb (Sep 2, 2019)

I have seen some of Rees-Mogg's contributions in Parliament and have come to the conclusion that he is a thoroughly unpleasant person.  Makes you wonder if he was bullied at school.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 2, 2019)

Probably as he went to Eton and doesn't look the sort of chap to play rugger!

He also said we can't have another referendum now that people know more about Brexit, because we'd vote to stop it!  ☹️


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 3, 2019)

Well, that’s what passes for democracy these days. The will of the people only works when you agree with the ruling party. Remember, a million people protested against the Iraq war, didn’t stop Blair taking us in to a war against non existent weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 3, 2019)

Docb said:


> he is a thoroughly unpleasant person. Makes you wonder if he was bullied at school.


I think you'll find it's the bullies who are unpleasant people.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 3, 2019)

Phillip Lee who defected to the Lib-Dems this afternoon says that the way Rees-Mogg spoke to the consultant was the last straw! Boris, him, Gobe and Raab get up my nose more than snuff!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 3, 2019)

Watching Parliament he looks like he is nodding off! So arrogant!


----------



## Docb (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes, just watched the whole debate and Rees-Mogg 's behaviour simply confirmed the resolve of the tory defectors and was a major contributor to the size of the defeat.  If you want to see what I mean then try and find Dominic Grieve's contribution on I-player or youtube or somewhere, it says it all. 

Liked Anna Soubry's description of our prime minister as a spoilt man-child (I think that is what she said) which perfectly summed up his reaction to the defeat.  Will be a bit more red wine throwing tonight I feel, and I hope that poor dog has found somewhere to hide.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 3, 2019)

Tonight’s vote means that there won’t be a general election until after the no-deal law is passed. Of course, it won’t be passed without Royal assent, but if BoJo thinks that he can ignore it, and not take it to the Queen, she has every right to sack him. Her duty is to Parliament, not the Prime Minister.

The pleasure of the vote was seeing BoJo’s temper tantrum. It revealed his true self. Not fit to run a pub, never mind a country.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 4, 2019)

Well, it's all gone Pete Tong for BoJo...


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 4, 2019)

What I want to know is where did Jacob Cream Cracker Reeks of Moggy's backbone disappear to? Granted he probably never had one in the first place, but his repose in the Commons was quite extraordinary!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2019)

Andy HB said:


> What I want to know is where did Jacob Cream Cracker Reeks of Moggy's backbone disappear to? Granted he probably never had one in the first place, but his repose in the Commons was quite extraordinary!


In most lines of work such behaviour would be severely disciplined, it was arrogant and very disrespectful of the MPs speaking in the debate. If he was tired, he should have left the chamber - he knew very well it was televised and that a larger number of the public would be watching due to the importance of the debate.






One thing that I've been wondering about is where are they going to find 21 new, viable candidates from, with an election imminent? The Brexit Party will have already hoovered up all the far right candidates 

On another note, this was Johnson's second day under scrutiny and his blethering and spluttering during the earlier Commons statement was practically incomprehensible.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 4, 2019)

You could just smack the arrogant          , won't say the word but get my drift.  



Northerner said:


> If he was tired, he should have left the chamber



nah he wasn't tired mate, moggy is a high class prat and everything that is wrong with the modern conservative party.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 5, 2019)

Loads of memes about this.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2019)

Rees Mogg has compared the doctor to Andrew Wakefield 

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...paring-doctor-to-disgraced-anti-vaxxer-autism


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 5, 2019)

Word is out that Boris is looking to replace his most senior government ministers


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2019)

Rees Mogg has apologised to the doctor, after coming under pressure. Hancock belatedly offers support for the doctor, after the apology, but not before 

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...paring-doctor-to-disgraced-anti-vaxxer-autism


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2019)

Had to laugh at this - he's received a letter from the Beano asking him to stop imitating one of their characters 

https://www.thelondoneconomic.com/politics/rees-mogg-recieves-legal-letter-from-beano-for-impersonating-one-of-its-characters/05/09/


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 6, 2019)

So, deep thinker Northie follows the Beano on Twitter. Explains a lot...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> So, deep thinker Northie follows the Beano on Twitter. Explains a lot...


I like to stay in touch with popular culture


----------



## Nomad722 (Sep 6, 2019)

I listened to the interview with Rees-Mogg on the radio, and he was really rude and insulting.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2019)

Always worth reading Mark Steel's take on things 

https://www.independent.co.uk/voices/jacob-rees-mogg-diane-abbott-boris-johnson-brexit-debate-election-a9093471.html


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 8, 2019)

The contrast with media (red top) response to Diane Abbott doing *anything* and the general lack of heat felt by Jacob Rees Mogg over his slouching is striking. I knew as soon as I saw that image that it would become one of the defining pictures of the year.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 8, 2019)

The public know that Boris, Jacob et al are on their side and want to honour the democratic vote. That’s why the Conservatives are currently 14 points ahead in the polls.

Surprise, surprise, the doctor has been revealed to be an ardent remainer. That would explain a lot!

If you want proper comedy, watch this


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 8, 2019)

Yes, Emily Thornberry did not cover herself in glory with that. I think a more honest approach would be to simply revoke article 50!

Actually, the whole Question Time programme was pretty appalling. It was the Brexit process in microcosm. Just people shouting at each other. Talking over one another. People making assumptions about who is on their side ... Oh no, hang on, that was you @Bronco Billy! 

p.s. Don't trust opinion polls. They currently have a penchant for biting anyone who treats them as gospel.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 8, 2019)

I was on Question Time? I could have sworn I was at home. Maybe I'm losing grasp of reality. Oh no, that's remainers!


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 8, 2019)

Whether the doctor was a remainer or not does not excuse 
JR-M’s use of parliamentary privilege to abuse him.
Actually nothing really excuses Jacob Rees-Mogg behaviour whatever his politics


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 8, 2019)

I’m going to close this thread as it seems to be drifting somewhat,


----------

